# Soap Scent Review Board



## dOttY (Aug 16, 2011)

Can anyone help me out?  I tried registering with The Soap Scent Review Board, and for some reason, it won't accept my email address.  It says it's invalid and not able to be used.  It's a [email protected] address.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I used my main email address that comes with my internet service. You can trust them.  :wink:


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't get the page to open up, can some one give me the addy again please? I think I must have the wrong address
thanks peeps


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 16, 2011)

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 16, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/



Many thanks Nancy...much appreciated


----------



## judymoody (Aug 16, 2011)

Dotty, the SSRB won't accept commercial email addresses - yahoo, google, msn, etc.  You need something that doesn't end in .com


----------



## photoshadows (Aug 16, 2011)

I had the same problem. They want you to use the address that comes with your Internet service provider. It can't be a free account.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 16, 2011)

Um, mine ends in .com but its an Insightbb email address.  It went through with no trouble.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, you can most certainly have an e-mail addy that ends in .com (for example: comcast.com, nc.rr.om, mysoapsite.com, etc...), but it must your paid ISP (internet service provider) e-mail addy. Registrations that don't meet that criteria will not be accepted. You can read all of this by clicking on the 'Before You Register' header in the announcement section on SSRB.


IrishLass


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 16, 2011)

Since the original email addy ended in @msn.com then that *is* a paid ISP.  Now if it was @hotmail.com then that would be a free email address.


----------



## lauramw71 (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe because msn is associated with hotmail and live.com the site is viewing it as a free account?


----------



## Relle (Aug 17, 2011)

I have an msn account and its free, the soap scent review would not accept my msn addy so I had to put dh's internet account address in.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeh, I'm a bit miffed to say the least.  I haven't registered as of yet.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 17, 2011)

worth getting into Dotty it is full of great info on so many fragrance oils


----------



## carebear (Aug 17, 2011)

The SRB is something that Lilli put together and maintians for us out of the goodness of her heart.  It is a FAVOR and not a right.  Don't be miffed with her - she has had to make some hard decisions about how to manage the board because she has very little free time to maintain it.  One decision she made was what addresses she would allow in - she has blocked free addresses as well as those that have a lot of spammers - because this is something she does for us AS A FAVOR in what little spare time she has.  She gets no financial compensation for the SRB, she isn't an FO supplier or anything like that - just a soaper who shares her resources and knowledge.

If you don't have an address that works, borrow a friend's.  I think in 10 years of belonging I've gotten 2 emails from her.  One confirmation email (thanks for joining, click here to confirm your membership) and one telling us she had moved the site.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 17, 2011)

I just want to clarify that I am not miffed at her, I'm just miffed that my email address isn't accepted.  I do have an ISP address, but I don't access it.  I was worried I'd miss out on any email content derived from the site, that's all.  I totally understand, as it's horrid dealing with spam in my inbox, I could imagine the nightmare dealing with it on a website scale.

No offence intended


----------



## carebear (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry for being so quick to leap to conclusions - I shouldn't have assumed.  i completely understand.


----------



## Iris Reola (Aug 17, 2011)

Any idea if they'll accept college e-mail addresses? I technically don't consider my .edu e-mail to be free since I'm paying to go to school, haha.


----------



## Relle (Aug 18, 2011)

You can put your college email addy in and if it doesn't accept it, it simply won't register you, easy as that and you have to find another to put in.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2011)

Carebear:  May I make a request/suggestion that the Soap Scent Review Board address be put into a "Sticky" note?  It seems that the request for the address pops up on a regular basis.  And I know that it can be hard to "Google" if you don't know exactly what you're looking for. 

It's a terrific resource and will only get better as more people use it. 

 :wink:


----------



## Iris Reola (Aug 25, 2011)

My college e-mail address worked! Awesome. I immediately contributed with eleven topics created specifically by me, and submitting my own reply review on someone else's post.  :wink: Pay it forward, right?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2011)

oh my WORD!!! after over a year of brainstorming ways to get onto that site, finally someone suggests a college email address! IT WORKED! bless you Iris! LOL!!


----------

